# AR upper for deer hunting.. Help



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I have been trying to decide what sort of rifle to buy to try and deer hunt this year, and I keep looking at my AR and wondering why don't I just get a new upper?
Then on the same platform I can shoot
5.56/223
22 LR
and ?
Looking at 300 blackout, or 6.8
The blackout has the added benefit of only needing to change the barrel.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

PompNewbie said:


> I have been trying to decide what sort of rifle to buy to try and deer hunt this year, and I keep looking at my AR and wondering why don't I just get a new upper?
> Then on the same platform I can shoot
> 5.56/223
> 22 LR
> ...


While I don't have the 6.8, I've been truly considering getting one. I've heard that it's supposed to perform roughly like the .270. I dig me some scary black rifle .270'ing.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Ive read good things on the 6.8 however you need the upper and new bolt/mags and ammo is expensive.
300 Blk out uses same mags, same bolt, and ammo is about 1/4th the price.
Ballistics about on par with a 30/30


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

.50 Beowulf - try it, you'll like it!


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

first time i shot my .243 i said "are you sure this is a .243?!" it could definitely take a big buck. it had a SHOCKWAVE i felt it standing 3 feet behind the shooter!!:gunsmilie:


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

you should try it!!


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Caution .....*

........a 6.8SPC does not/will not perform like a 270Win. Not even close. 

It was designed to be about midway between a 5.56 and a 7.62X51. I personally feel that it is closer to the 5.56. --- SAWMAN


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Why not get a .308 upper? Cheap ammo, readily available ballistic charts, more than enough round for any game in the southeast....


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

sniperpeeps said:


> Why not get a .308 upper? Cheap ammo, readily available ballistic charts, more than enough round for any game in the southeast....


You could put a 7.62x39mm upper on an AR-15, but not a .308 (7.62x51mm) - that would require an AR-10 lower.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

the LR308 would be the way to go. love mine. MOA Accuracy also

however for just an upper change on an AR , UPS will drop off my 300 Black out tomorrow.
same power as a 30/30 plus I can go subsonic with the 300 whisper round. I wanted the versatility


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

scubapro said:


> You could put a 7.62x39mm upper on an AR-15, but not a .308 (7.62x51mm) - that would require an AR-10 lower.



I know, don't know what I was thinking


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

There are several different chamberings you could go with for deer hunting.

6.8 SPC, 6.5 Grendel, Remington's 30AR, 450 Bushmaster, 458 SOCOM, 50 Beowulf, .300 OSSM and the WSSM's.

Of course you could just use the .223 with proper bullets like Hornady superformance GMX, Barnes TSX, Federal Nosler partition, Federal fusion, and several others.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

is the 5.56 reliable to take deer with?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

PompNewbie said:


> is the 5.56 reliable to take deer with?



With proper shot placement and the correct projectile it is very reliable


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

i understand wanting to just add a new upper money wise that makes sense.I have the rra 308 and love it also have the rra in 5.56. the 308 has much more punch.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

If you decide to stick with the .223 and go with a heavier bullet, make sure you have the correct barrel twist or it will be unstable and inaccurate.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm good on twist Chris I went with a 1 in 8" when I built it. 
I'm thinking i could use 75 gr OTM


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> is the 5.56 reliable to take deer with?


Oh yeah. You'd be surprised what those little bullets will do the inside of a deer's body.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

This looks interesting - and you can just buy the upper:

http://smithwesson.hqcampaign.com/ps/smith-wesson-newsletter-november-2011

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...72153_757784_757784_ProductDisplayErrorView_N


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

After alot of reading and much debate.. I think I will try the AR for hunting this year.
Bullet choices will be either
70 gr TSX
75 gr TAP
64 gr Winchester PP


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

I am thinking of buying a Stag Arms 6.8SPC lefty, looks and feels like a great rifle, hope the ammo is avaible 20 years down the road!


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Couple Of Questions*

Firstly....what will the BlackOut do that the 7.62X39 will not do. Unless it works at a higher pressure or is simply more efficient,or will push any given weight bullet faster than a 7.62X39 what is on the plus side for owning one. No cheap ammo,a real "bustard" brass which has gotta be expensive a heck,can't walk into most places and grab it off the shelf,etc,etc.

If you are looking for a deer/hog hunting upper,as much as I can figure there are about 20 different chamberings for the two different sized AR lowers. AND.....some really great longer range ones too, like the 25WSSM. Do some research on these before you pick one. 

Another thought in re. to the 223/5.66 for deer hunting is.....don't just assume that the heavy bullets with a faster twist is best. I have hammered several deer using a 50gr Barnes TSX outta my Benelli MR1. To me,the makeup of the small bullets is much more important than the shear weight. Of course shot placement is THE most important.

Good Huntin' to all. --- SAWMAN


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

SAWMAN said:


> . Of course shot placement is THE most important.
> 
> --- SAWMAN



+1...


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

SAWMAN said:


> Firstly....what will the BlackOut do that the 7.62X39 will not do. Unless it works at a higher pressure or is simply more efficient,or will push any given weight bullet faster than a 7.62X39 what is on the plus side for owning one. No cheap ammo,a real "bustard" brass which has gotta be expensive a heck,can't walk into most places and grab it off the shelf,etc,etc.
> 
> If you are looking for a deer/hog hunting upper,as much as I can figure there are about 20 different chamberings for the two different sized AR lowers. AND.....some really great longer range ones too, like the 25WSSM. Do some research on these before you pick one.
> 
> ...


Answer = Suppressed it makes hardly a sound at all.

If a tree falls and no one was there to hear it , did it make a sound?
If a Rifle fires without making a noise , did anyone hear it?
excellent Night Vision optics with no Infrared or glow , Gated Pinnacle ITT 3rd Gen Night Vision coupled with a rifle that makes no noticeable noise has its place .

I am about 5 weeks away from getting my Suppressor. finished this 300 Blackout last night


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

nice gun and setup like the helmets.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Hisname I need to let you check out my PVS-22 UNS, if you like those 7b's you will love the UNS


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

sniperpeeps said:


> Hisname I need to let you check out my PVS-22 UNS, if you like those 7b's you will love the UNS


would love to try it out. I have other Weapons sights . 3rd gen , Gen Digital but would hate waving a rifle around while looking through the NV Scope. that gets tiring very fast. I also like to use both eyes.
i am familiar with the tactical use of NV for one eye and having one eye to be used without the NV however you really do loose 1/2 your night vision by only using one eye and hours of watching would give me a head ache. 
the helmet is comfortable and hands free. the camo helmet is counter balanced and needs no chin strap .
I can spend hours looking around in comfort , then raise the rifle when needed , aim and fire using these helmets.
the eotech on NV mode has no light at all , shows a clear picture and is very accurate out to 150 Yards for my needs.
the 22 is a fine NV optic monocular / Sight , same tube my PVS7's have " Generation 3 ITT Pinnacle® Image Intensifier Tube, thin-film, auto-gated "
http://www.policestore.com/.aspx/si...23_a_7c3467_a_7c100008144_d_100008144_d_20052


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh yea, two different uses for sure. I just never liked the 7b's, always a PVS-14 kind of guy. I would wear them on my left eye and then have the UNS mounted on rifle and use my right eye to use scope. For close targets, a PEQ-2a did the trick. THe PVS-26's we got right before I got out of the Army were on another level all together


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

fully understand what you are saying. I see the tactical reason behind it.
just watching an area with 3 to 5 shooting lanes for hours with one eye closed just wouldn't work for me , and no way could I hold a rifle up and swing it around for hours. it would take the fun out of it , that is why I am a PVS7 Guy

I hunt Coyotes and night on my private land. have a Gun and Light Permit, but don't use a light.
can use the Tikka for long range with the Pulsar Digisight N550 , however the 300 Blackout will eliminate the noise , that is why I built an Upper for the AR15.
few pics for entertainment, I don't shoot the cats. no Yotes this week on cam


----------

